# Resale: Beware Of International Properties -GMAC !!!!



## malago (Nov 21, 2006)

For those who are interested in timeshare,  Please beware of Mr. Russell Kanner from GMAC International Properties .  He's the biggest lier i have ever seen.   First he calls to tell me he has a hot deal a 2BR Phase 1 Gold Week #32 at Haborside for 23K!!!I told him i would let him know.....When i did my research it was Phase 2 the one we wanted to sell me....then when i told him I would call him back....when i did he told me he had already sold it.............some of these sales people just do not like to be asked to many questions.....he just wanted me to send him a $2,500 check with no contract Agreement..... please beware......


----------



## Spence (Nov 21, 2006)

*Different strokes*



			
				malago said:
			
		

> For those who are interested in timeshare,  Please beware of Mr. Russell Kanner from GMAC.  He's the biggest lier i have ever seen.   First he calls to tell me he has a hot deal a 2BR Phase 1 Gold Week #32 at Haborside for 23K!!!I told him i would let him know.....When i did my research it was Phase 2 the one we wanted to sell me....then when i told him I would call him back....when i did he told me he had already sold it.............some of these sales people just do not like to be asked to many questions.....he just wanted me to send him a $2,500 check with no contract Agreement..... please beware......


I don't follow Harborside sales and wouldn't know if that was a deal you should have jumped on immediately or not, a deposit trumps an "I'll call you back" any day in my book.  I will say that overall I haven't been happy with GMAC/Timeshares only, especially Carl Head, but the funny thing is.... I have been able to deal with Russell Kanner.


----------



## tsl (Nov 21, 2006)

My only experience is with Michelle Donnato.  She did exactly what she said she would do when she sold us our gold Harborside week.......I would work with her again.  Don't know the other folks.


----------



## malago (Nov 21, 2006)

*Is michelle at GMAC*

I was spoken with michella and she was honest and told me it was hard to find a Wee# 32 for 21K.  But Russell soundded very professional at the beginning but when i wanted a contract for the 2,500 deposit...he never call me back until i call him to follow up and then he said he sold it....without even letting me know....


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 21, 2006)

How do you know he was lying? Perhaps someone else had already done their research and thought that price was a good deal and jumped on  it like a duck on a junebug. Or maybe it was the exact week someone else wanted so they took it at that price, even if it wasn't a great deal. To just assume he didn't sell it when you called him back seems like jumping the gun to me. 

We purchased a resale unit through GMAC a couple of years ago and had absolutely no problems with them at all. Everything was exactly as they had told me it was going to be.


----------



## jsfdds (Nov 21, 2006)

When i called GMAC they told me russel canner no longer worked there.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Nov 21, 2006)

I have not had any problems with GMAC in Orlando.


----------



## Spence (Nov 21, 2006)

jsfdds said:
			
		

> When i called GMAC they told me russel canner no longer worked there.


He was there as of 10:17am today.


----------



## Seth Nock (Nov 22, 2006)

There are 2 GMACs, International Properties GMAC where Russel works and Timeshare Resales USA where Michelle works.  International Properties GMAC has MANY agents working there.  Russel called you to let you know the property was available.  He is not permitted to hold a property for you to decide if you want it.  Agents work on commission.  If you didn't agree to buy it, then there is no reason that another buyer wouldn't want it.  Regarding the deposit, they typically take a $500 credit card deposit, so I have no idea why he would have asked you to mail him a check for $2500.  I have worked with Russel at both International Properties and at Timeshare Resales USA (prior to him switching jobs).  I found him to be very honest and trying to help his customers.  If you are interested in buying a Harbourside, you may want to ask him to let you know when he gets another seller and be willing to act more quickly, as there are about 25 agents who work at the company, and if he gets another good deal, there are many agents looking to make their commission.


----------



## conkyjoe (Nov 22, 2006)

*Michelle Donnato is the best!*



			
				tsl said:
			
		

> My only experience is with Michelle Donnato.  She did exactly what she said she would do when she sold us our gold Harborside week.......I would work with her again.  Don't know the other folks.



Michelle Donnato is great to work with.  Michelle helped us purchase our Phase I Gold Harborside 2BR LO.  It closed a few weeks ago and was a super sweet deal.  Under $20K clear including all fees and closing costs.  We also got a II week deposit for 2006 because the previous owner was in the rears about $5K on their maintence fees.  

We expect to buy a second week sometime the future (probably VV Manditory week). When we are ready Michelle will be the first on our list to call. 

Sorry to hear about the bad apples   And thanks for the heads up.

On a different note.  
I recently got picthed over the phone from a group called Vacation Promotions.  Boy what a racket that place is.  Stay clear of them.   I think they are somehow affilliated with Summer Bay Resorts but not sure.   The individuals at Vacation Promotions are very aggressive and it sounds like they are running a telemarketing sweatshop. Beware of them.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Nov 22, 2006)

I have completed several transactions with Rich Marquette who is the office manager for International/GMAC.

He is a fair, credible individual who is very trustworthy based upon my dealings. 

The timeshare resale business is a "cash on the barrelhead" industry. First come with cash gets it, especially with a better timeshare like a harborside summer week.

What took so long in your researching? Sounds like it should have been cut and dry with one call to the resort to confirm the phase #.


----------



## zinger1457 (Nov 22, 2006)

conkyjoe said:
			
		

> Michelle Donnato is great to work with.  Michelle helped us purchase our Phase I Gold Harborside 2BR LO.  It closed a few weeks ago and was a super sweet deal.  Under $20K clear including all fees and closing costs.  We also got a II week deposit for 2006 because the previous owner was in the rears about $5K on their maintence fees.



I had just the opposite experience with Michelle on my Kierland resale purchase.  As soon as I sent in my deposit for the purchase she stopped responding to my emails and phone calls.  Someone else in the office ended up working with me through the closing.  Never received an explanation from her or anyone else and although everything closed OK it was very unprofessional.


----------



## dcdowden (Nov 22, 2006)

We had a good experience working with Michelle Donato earlier this year when we purchased a Kierland 2BR L/O Platinum week.  She did what she said she would do including arranging to make a reservation for us for next year.  The closing took much longer than I expected working with First American Title, but I think that may have been primarily do to lack of responsiveness from the seller.
Doug


----------



## Cheryl OReilly (Nov 22, 2006)

*Harborside Closing Services*

In closing a Harborside unit, do any of the closing companies handle this transaction or is an attorney in the Bahamas required?  We closed on a unit this year and had to pay a law firm slightly under $2,000 in closing fees -excluding title search.


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 22, 2006)

*There are many TS resellers who are associated with GMAC*

Please, whenever you wish to post a warning about a company, be sure to completely ID that company.

*There are many TS resellers who are associated with GMAC. GMAC is a national company with many branches each owned and operated independantly of the national company. *


----------



## conkyjoe (Nov 22, 2006)

*Continuity could be better...*



			
				zinger1457 said:
			
		

> I had just the opposite experience with Michelle on my Kierland resale purchase.  As soon as I sent in my deposit for the purchase she stopped responding to my emails and phone calls.  Someone else in the office ended up working with me through the closing.  Never received an explanation from her or anyone else and although everything closed OK it was very unprofessional.



Michelle did "hand off" to an admin associate (Dinah) after we sent in the funds.  She did set our expections however, that we would be dealing with Dinah moving forward.  I took it upon myself to introduce myself to Dinah to get a relationship going due to the "hand-off".    Dinah then became resposibile for making sure the status of a the title cleared and the transaction was successful.    We received a call from Dinah to inform us that the deed had cleared but didn't get any follow-ups from Michelle.  

There was a weeks of silence from Dinah but I pinged her regularily via email to determine where things were at every week.  I guess the team could be more proactive especially for first time buyers using their services.   

Now I know what to expect for the next time.


----------



## conkyjoe (Nov 22, 2006)

*Same experience.....*



			
				Cheryl OReilly said:
			
		

> In closing a Harborside unit, do any of the closing companies handle this transaction or is an attorney in the Bahamas required?  We closed on a unit this year and had to pay a law firm slightly under $2,000 in closing fees -excluding title search.



Hi Cheryl,

Because the property is not in the U.S. the claim is that you have to clear title through an attorney from the Bahamas.    We had to pay attorney processing fee's also.   If the closing company was in the Bahamas then perhaps that might make a difference, but my guess it that an attorney would have to get their hands on it.


----------



## malago (Nov 27, 2006)

*Harborside /GMAC*

Seth,

Please note that Russell did asked me for a $2,500 deposit.   Not $500.   That I am sure!  

When i spoked to him on Tuesday before 5pm and he advised that he had sold the property to someone else that wanted two gold weeks and that the person immediately gave him $5,000 deposit.    Russell even said to me that he would normally asked me for the credit card number......


----------



## Seth Nock (Nov 29, 2006)

I will find out details from Russel and email you privately.  I sent you an email which got rejected, please email me your email address sethnock@hotmail.com


----------

